# Привет as goodbye



## Apa2001

I was just watching a Чебурашка  from 1966. The militia man says "  Привет" as he leaves. Is this still in use as a form of parting?
Спасибо,
Апа


----------



## Householder

Oh yes it is. But definitely not as often as in the meaning of greeting.


----------



## Sobakus

Never in my life have I even heard of such a usage. It's like saying "greetings" when parting in English, the word isn't some kind of meaningless interjection like "hello", it actually means "a greeting".


----------



## fantastish

I think that "привет" is not a good word to say 'goodbye'. 'пока, всего наилучшего, до свидания' is better.
I don't know when our ancestors used ' привет' as a form of parting. maybe it's like a joke. for example: (lj.rossia.org/users/tiphareth/1508833.html)
he uses 'привет' in the end of his messages. it's a joke.


----------



## Maroseika

Apa2001 said:


> I was just watching a Чебурашка  from 1966. The militia man says "  Привет" as he leaves. Is this still in use as a form of parting?



It is possible, but sounds obsolete. Most likely this is a shortened form of something like привет семье or Ну все, привет, я пошел. I.e. greetings to some third part is presumed anyway in such cases.


----------



## Householder

Sobakus said:


> Never in my life have I even heard of such a usage. It's like saying "greetings" when parting in English, the word isn't some kind of meaningless interjection like "hello", it actually means "a greeting".


Watch Чебурашка, like Apa2001 did 
May be the new generation has forgotten this usage of "привет"... Wow now I feel old. Guys, it's not a joke as fantastish thougth, it's just a little bit old kind of use. But still you can hear it in the movies, read in the books, etc.


----------



## ahvalj

The latest example of this usage I know is confined to the middle eighties:

«Привет! Сегодня дождь и скверно,
А мы не виделись, наверно,
Сто лет...
Тебе в метро, скажи на милость,
А ты совсем не изменилась,
Нет, нет.
Привет! А жить ты будешь долго -
Я вспоминал тебя вот только
В обед.
Прости, конечно же, нелепо
Кричать тебе на весь троллейбус:
"Привет!"

Привет! Дождливо этим летом,
А впрочем, стоит ли об этом?
Ведь нет...
Тогда о чем? О снах, о книгах?
И черт меня попутал крикнуть
"Привет"...
Как жизнь? Не то, чтоб очень гладко,
Но в общем, знаешь, все в порядке,
Без бед.
Дела отлично, как обычно,
А с личным? Но вот только с личным
"Привет"...

Привет! А дождь все не проходит,
А я с утра не по погоде
Одет.
Должно быть, я уже простужен,
Да, Бог с ним, слушай, мне твой нужен
Совет.
В конце концов мне дела нету,
Решишь ли ты, что я с приветом
Иль нет,
Но, может, черт возьми, нам снова...?
Выходишь здесь? Ну, будь здорова...
Привет, привет, привет!...»

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=JQ8Aayc1U-c


----------



## morzh

Sobakus said:


> Never in my life have I even heard of such a usage. It's like saying "greetings" when parting in English, the word isn't some kind of meaningless interjection like "hello", it actually means "a greeting".



Well, actually it is. "Привет" is both "Hello" and "Goodbye" in spoken language. Despite the initial meaning was indeed the "hello" one.
Used as "goodbye" quite often.


----------



## morzh

ahvalj said:


> The latest example of this usage I know is confined to the middle eighties:
> 
> «Привет! Сегодня дождь и скверно,
> А мы не виделись, наверно,
> Сто лет...
> Тебе в метро, скажи на милость,
> А ты совсем не изменилась,
> Нет, нет.
> Привет! А жить ты будешь долго -
> Я вспоминал тебя вот только
> В обед.
> ....




It was a popular drinking game. The song was played, and every time the word "Privet" was heard, a shot was downed by all participants. The last man standing would win. 

PS. Rarely anyone could hold it to the end of the song (just count the occurences).


----------



## gvozd

А в "Операции "Ы" Балбес пел: "Я к маменьке родной с последним приветом спешу показаться на глаза..." Это приветствие или прощание?


----------



## morzh

gvozd said:


> А в "Операции "Ы" Балбес пел: "Я к маменьке родной с последним приветом спешу показаться на глаза..." Это приветствие или прощание?



Наверное, все же, приветствие - он же к ней едет, и, увидев, скажет "привет, мама". :d

На серьезе, ни то и ни это. Здесь "привет" используется в изначальном значении. Т.е. это тот привет, который передают, т.е. личное доброжелательное внимание.
У нас же обсуждается слово "привет" в качестве приветствия.


----------



## sagittaire

I'd say it's no longer used as a form of parting. Sounds obsolete to me, sort of from childhood films.


----------



## morzh

sagittaire said:


> I'd say it's no longer used as a form of parting. Sounds obsolete to me, sort of from childhood films.



You are mixing two different categories: obsolescence within a generation, and obsolescence as such.
You are talking of the former, whereas I know for a fact that many people of my generation plus-minus 10 years (I am somewhat vintage but not too old - a 50 yo) do use it a lot as an informal parting phrase.


----------



## Albertovna

What about салют?


----------



## Natalisha

Albertovna said:


> What about салют?





Apa2001 said:


> I was just watching a Чебурашка  from 1966. The militia man says "  Привет" as he leaves. Is this still in use as a form of parting?
> Спасибо,
> Апа


----------



## gvozd

Как насчет "ку!"? Годится как для приветствия, так и для прощания:d


----------



## sagittaire

*morzh*, I agree, and that's why I said that it sounds obsolete to *me*.
Depends on a variety of factors, such as place, circle of communications etc.

Now that I think of it, I probably never heard привет as a form of parting in the real life, only in films. Which doesn't necessarily mean it's not used, just that it's used not by everybody, and for some of us привет instead of пока would sound quite exotic.


----------



## avardany

My closest friend, 54, and cousin, 62, have been using Привет for Goodbye as long as I know them.


----------



## morzh

avardany said:


> My closest friend, 54, and cousin, 62, have been using Привет for Goodbye as long as I know them.



Yeah, that's us, old farts.


----------



## cahek

IMHO it's a short of "всем привет" or "привет родителям" etc. not so obsolete


----------



## ahvalj

cahek said:


> IMHO it's a short of "всем привет" or "привет родителям" etc. not so obsolete



OK, so an extended example of the same:

«— У меня только начала налаживаться спокойная сексуальная жизнь… — обречённо сказал танатолог.
— Налаживай. И помни — чем больше данных об Овальдах ты нам передашь, тем на больший срок тебя оставят в покое. *Привет любимым.*
Луис зашагал к флаеру. К людям подобного типа он не боялся поворачиваться спиной. Здорово, что большинство не приемлет межрасовый секс. Это делает меньшинство полезным для Спецслужбы…
Садясь в кабину, он подумал, что если межрасовые контакты легализуются, то надо будет настроить общество против чего-то другого. Против мазохизма, гомосексуализма или поцелуев в губы – это уже детали.
Нельзя терять такой удобный слой информаторов».
http://lib.rus.ec/b/216748/read


----------



## sagittaire

These are two completely different expressions, and "Привет!" as a form of saying goodbye has nothing to do with "передай привет (кому-то)".
"Привет!" or "Салют!" were/are used just instead of goodbye just as if they were a simple "Пока!" ("So long!"), no second meaning.

*morzh *and *avardany*, do you think your use of привет could be related to the fact that you both live in USA/Canada, not in Russia?
I am not 100% sure that it's no longer used in Russia, but it somehow seems to me that certain surroundings should be preserved around the people using this word thusly. For example, a group of scientists working together in a more or less closed environment, or a group of archeologists. Does any of this make any sense to you?


----------



## morzh

sagittaire said:


> These are two completely different expressions, and "Привет!" as a form of saying goodbye has nothing to do with "передай привет (кому-то)".



You're absolutely right - this has nothing to do with nothing - people should not confuse the discussion.



sagittaire said:


> *morzh *and *avardany*, do you think your use of привет could be related to the fact that you both live in USA/Canada, not in Russia?



No, it cannot because we learned it back in the old country where we came from. And I don't know when avardany came here; I came 22 years ago, but those people who spoke it then will be speaking it now, and most of them (not very old - in their 40-s 50-s) still live in Russia, not here.


----------



## avardany

Completely agree. After all, it's very current to say "Передавай привет сестре / брату, etc" or just "Привет сестре / брату, etc", at parting.



cahek said:


> IMHO it's a short of "всем привет" or "привет родителям" etc. not so obsolete


----------



## Encolpius

Hello, so there is something false in Collins Dictionary, too: 
Collins Russian Dictionary 2nd Edition © HarperCollins Publishers 2000, 1997:
приве́т (-а) м greetings мн, regards мн (разг)(при встрече) hi; *при расставании) **bye*
I hear not so much Russian, but never heard it for bye-bye, I must confess.


----------



## Rosett

Encolpius said:


> приве́т (-а) м greetings мн, regards мн (разг)(при встрече) hi; *при расставании) **bye*


_Ну давай, привет! _Может говориться, например, между близкими людьми при расставании утром в предвидении обыденной встречи днём или вечером.
Может просто означать _до следующего раза. Привет, до скорого!_


----------

